# Rei da cocada preta



## asmenezes

Hola!
Necesito pasar la expresión "rei da cocada preta" para el español. Alguien me podría ayudar?
El contexto se refiere a hombres que se creen seductores y la traducción está destinada más a lectores de América Latina.
Mil gracias!


----------



## zema

Va a depender de cómo sea la frase. Tal vez te pueda ser útil *creidísimo*, que me imagino que se entenderá en todas partes. 
En algunos lugares dirán que Fulano "_es creidísimo"_, en otros que "_está creidísimo"_, en otros que_ "se lo tiene creidísimo"_. Pero siempre puede dar idea de alguien presumido, pagado de sí mismo, que "se cree la octava maravilla" (o "la última coca cola del desierto", o "el papacito rico", etc.).


----------



## gato radioso

Concordo com o Zema.
Também podes usar o termo _altanero _que é palavra padrão para essa ideia (não sabemos se o contexto precisa de um registo culto, ou colloquial, etc..).
Vejo que na América também dizem_ creído_, mesmo do que nós por cá (é termo coloquial e muito comum entre jovens), ou_ la última cocacola_ mas temos muitas outras expressões como _se cree que viene de la pata del Cid_ (um guerreiro medieval, é um personagem histórico) embora não sei se na América a conhecem.


----------



## zema

Esa de "_la pata del Cid"_ es graciosa, pero sólo la conocía por haberla leído en algún hilo de estos foros.


----------



## juanjorel

No, ‘altanero’ no significa eso, altanero significa, engreído, soberbio, arrogante -pero con un sentido bien negativo-.
Creo que ‘creído’ puede ser la palabra más adecuada: ‘son unos creídos’


----------



## gato radioso

juanjorel said:


> No, ‘altanero’ no significa eso, altanero significa, engreído, soberbio, arrogante -pero con un sentido bien negativo-.
> Creo que ‘creído’ puede ser la palabra más adecuada: ‘son unos creídos’


Si, tienes razón, quizá es mejor _vanidoso_...


----------



## juanjorel

gato radioso said:


> Si, tienes razón, quizá es mejor _vanidoso_...


*√*


----------



## Guigo

Aos amigos hispanofalantes: '_o rei da cocada preta_' tem um sentido mais de ironia, de galhofa, de blague; não chega a ser ofensivo (na maioria dos casos). Fala-se até, diretamente, para a pessoa: "vai lá, resolve isso, você não é o rei da cocada preta". 
Penso que '_la última coca-cola del desierto_' pode atender, com quase 90% de certeza, a dita expressão.


----------



## juanjorel

El tema con _"la última coca-cola del desierto"_, es que no la conoce nadie, no es una frase universal.


----------



## gato radioso

Guigo said:


> Aos amigos hispanofalantes: '_o rei da cocada preta_' tem um sentido mais de ironia, de galhofa, de blague; não chega a ser ofensivo (na maioria dos casos). Fala-se até, diretamente, para a pessoa: "vai lá, resolve isso, você não é o rei da cocada preta".
> Penso que '_la última coca-cola del desierto_' pode atender, com quase 90% de certeza, a dita expressão.


Então, devo insistir em _"la pata del Cid"_ ou também _"la novia en la boda y el niño en el bautizo"_ que têm a mesma nuance do que a expressão portuguesa.


----------



## juanjorel

gato radioso said:


> Então, devo insistir em _"la pata del Cid"_ ou também _"la novia en la boda y el niño en el bautizo"_ que têm a mesma nuance do que a expressão portuguesa.


¿Y se supone que esas expresiones reflejan a alguien creído? Si fuera así, no las conoce nadie fuera de un círculo regional muy reducido, la de "cocacola" se puede llegar a entender, pero esto que estás diciendo no


----------



## Guigo

juanjorel said:


> El tema con _"la última coca-cola del desierto"_, es que no la conoce nadie, no es una frase universal.


Ah, então perdi-me na tradução. 

No Brasil, "a última coca cola da caixa" ou "a última bolacha do pacote", podem ser equivalentes ao 'rei da cocada preta'.


----------



## juanjorel

Guigo said:


> Ah, então perdi-me na tradução.
> 
> No Brasil, "a última coca cola da caixa" ou "a última bolacha do pacote", podem ser equivalentes ao 'rei da cocada preta'.


Es español se entendería perfectamente lo de la coca-cola, pero no es una frase conocida, todo lo contrario.


----------



## gato radioso

juanjorel said:


> ¿Y se supone que esas expresiones reflejan a alguien creído? Si fuera así, no las conoce nadie fuera de un círculo regional muy reducido, la de "cocacola" se puede llegar a entender, pero esto que estás diciendo no


Bueno, entiendo que allá no es común decirlo. Por aquí, si es más usual, cuando se describe a alguien así decir: _Ésa se cree la novia en la boda y el niño en el bautizo _(en un tono bastante crítico)


----------



## zema

Bueno, tanto como que no la conoce nadie....
Puse el link de _"la última coca cola"_ sobre todo porque en ese hilo se discuten muchas expresiones coloquiales de distintos países con sentido más o menos similar. El problema de la gran mayoría es que son muy regionales. _"La última coca cola del desierto"_ me pareció, dentro de todo, de las más conocidas en este mundo globalizado: yo he leído/oído eso muchas veces. Que no sea de uso común en la Argentina me pareció lo de menos, porque se entiende fácilmente.
Más general que eso, tal vez: creerse _"la gran cosa",_ creerse_ "lo máximo"_, creerse _"la octava maravilla"._ Habría que ver, de todos modos, cómo es la frase original que se quiere traducir.

En Argentina, dependiendo del caso, se decía mucho_ "creerse Gardel"_ en otros tiempos; ahora se oye bastante _"estar subido al pony"_, por ejemplo. Y debe haber otras que no me vienen a la cabeza, pero son expresiones demasiado locales que no van a resultar de utilidad para quien consulta.


----------



## juanjorel

gato radioso said:


> Bueno, entiendo que allá no es común decirlo. Por aquí, si es más usual, cuando se describe a alguien así decir: _Ésa se cree la novia en la boda y el niño en el bautizo _(en un tono bastante crítico)





zema said:


> Bueno, tanto como que no la conoce nadie....
> Puse el link de _"la última coca cola"_ sobre todo porque en ese hilo se discuten muchas expresiones coloquiales de distintos países con sentido más o menos similar. El problema de la gran mayoría es que son muy regionales. _"La última coca cola del desierto"_ me pareció, dentro de todo, de las más conocidas en este mundo globalizado: yo he leído/oído eso muchas veces. Que no sea de uso común en la Argentina me pareció lo de menos, porque se entiende fácilmente.
> Más general que eso, tal vez: creerse _"la gran cosa",_ creerse_ "lo máximo"_, creerse _"la octava maravilla"._ Habría que ver, de todos modos, cómo es la frase original que se quiere traducir.
> 
> En Argentina, dependiendo del caso, se decía mucho_ "creerse Gardel"_ en otros tiempos; ahora se oye bastante _"estar subido al pony"_, por ejemplo. Y debe haber otras que no me vienen a la cabeza, pero son expresiones demasiado locales que no van a resultar de utilidad para quien consulta.


No, no es de uso común en Argentina y en casi ningún lado, pero es completamente entendible y hasta es simpática, no la invalido para nada, me parece bien, solo digo que no es una frase super conocida.

En Argentina se dice muchas veces: hacerse "el banana" o hacerse "el langa", pero no las conoce nadie fuera de Argentina.

Estas sí son más universales:_ creerse "la gran cosa",_ creerse_ "lo máximo"_, creerse _"la octava maravilla"._

Hay que ver qué es lo que quiere transmitir, seguramente habrá más frases.


----------



## juanjorel

Quiero agregar un dato anecdótico, que no viene mucho al caso, pero es curioso.

En la decáda del 60 aparece un comercial muy misterioso en Argentina, en el que se veía a un hombre caminando por el desierto y desfalleciendo, entonces otro hombre surge de la nada y le ofrece un cuenco con agua; entonces el moribundo lo mira desde el piso y le dice: "No, gracias. Espero a Pepsi."

Pepsi era una marca completamente desconocida, nadie sabía de qué se trataba, hasta que luego salió la publicidad de la gaseosa propiamente dicha. Lamentablemente no se puede encontrar ese comercial en youtube.


----------



## zema

juanjorel said:


> Quiero agregar un dato anecdótico, que no viene mucho al caso, pero es curioso.
> 
> En la decáda del 60 aparece un comercial muy misterioso en Argentina, en el que se veía a un hombre caminando por el desierto y desfalleciendo, entonces otro hombre surge de la nada y le ofrece un cuenco con agua; entonces el moribundo lo mira desde el piso y le dice: "No, gracias. Espero a Pepsi."
> 
> Pepsi era una marca completamente desconocida, nadie sabía de qué se trataba, hasta que luego salió la publicidad de la gaseosa propiamente dicha. Lamentablemente no se puede encontrar ese comercial en youtube.


Igual, tan desconocida la expresión en Argentina no debe ser: ya encontré ejemplos en boca de Massa, de Felipé Solá... Hasta de Cinthia Fernández: Enlace


----------



## gato radioso

juanjorel said:


> Quiero agregar un dato anecdótico, que no viene mucho al caso, pero es curioso.
> 
> En la decáda del 60 aparece un comercial muy misterioso en Argentina, en el que se veía a un hombre caminando por el desierto y desfalleciendo, entonces otro hombre surge de la nada y le ofrece un cuenco con agua; entonces el moribundo lo mira desde el piso y le dice: "No, gracias. Espero a Pepsi."
> 
> Pepsi era una marca completamente desconocida, nadie sabía de qué se trataba, hasta que luego salió la publicidad de la gaseosa propiamente dicha. Lamentablemente no se puede encontrar ese comercial en youtube.


Jaja buen comercial, y sobre todo hoy día habría adquirido una cierta patina _vintage._


----------



## juanjorel

zema said:


> Igual, tan desconocida la expresión en Argentina no debe ser: ya encontré ejemplos en boca de Massa, de Felipé Solá... Hasta de Cinthia Fernández: Enlace


 jajajaja, noooooo


----------

